# صور للسيده العذراء



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2011)

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1600x1200.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 727x494.
	








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	





























This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1011x701.
	








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2011)

.


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2011)

.


----------



## angil sky (17 أغسطس 2011)

الرب يباركك استاذي
وصلوات العذرا والقديسين تكون
معاك
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

دائما انت جميلة ورائعة يا امنا الحنون


----------



## م المجدلية (23 أغسطس 2011)

يااااه صور أكثر من رااائعة

عندما رأيتها سرحت بمخيلتي وأحسست بأنني لست على كوكب الارض

ما أعظمك يا أم النور

شكراااا لك أخي​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2011)

angil sky قال:


> الرب يباركك استاذي
> وصلوات العذرا والقديسين تكون
> معاك
> ​


*شكرا أختنا الغاليه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> دائما انت جميلة ورائعة يا امنا الحنون


شكرا جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2011)

sakae قال:


> يااااه صور أكثر من رااائعة
> 
> عندما رأيتها سرحت بمخيلتي وأحسست بأنني لست على كوكب الارض
> 
> ...


آمين
شكرااا 
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2011)

صور روعة عزيزي النهيسى

شفاعة ام النور تكون معاكم


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> صور روعة عزيزي النهيسى
> 
> شفاعة ام النور تكون معاكم


*آمين
شكرا أخى الغالى
للمرور والتقييم
دمتم بخير*​


----------

